# Wooden HO Crossbucks



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Who makes (not retails others' products) wooden HO crossbucks - either assembled or in kits - with signage appropriate for a U.S. railroad in the transition era, c. 1947-55? I'm not finding much in an Internet search.

Better still, I'd like to make them myself using scale lumber and decals. I believe I once read an article in MRM or a Kalmbach book on how to make them, but cannot find it now. Any ideas?

Edited for clarity.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The link does not work.

This it?

https://rixproducts.com/product/crossbucks-milepost-ho/

Edit, Hmmm, same lettering but mine works?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

https://www.bantamodelworks.com/

Banta makes some.
Click HO kits scroll down a little.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

another,
https://www.hobbylinc.com/bts-crossbuckskit-4-ho-scale-model-railroad-trackside-accessory-23001

take a look?
http://alkemscalemodels.biz/cross-bucks

one more
https://www.whiterosehobbies.com/mo...-layout-accessories/ho-scale-highway-and-road


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

Big Ed said:


> another,
> https://www.hobbylinc.com/bts-crossbuckskit-4-ho-scale-model-railroad-trackside-accessory-23001
> 
> take a look?
> ...


Ed,

Thanks for the Alkem reference, a new one for me. Sadly, its crossbucks have been discontinued. Interestingly, turns out that it's a home-based business in my hometown!


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> Interestingly, turns out that it's a home-based business in my hometown!


Isn't it funny when that happens? I was buying Intermountain wheels overseas from ebay before I discovered they're actually in my town! :goofball:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Empire Builder 76 said:


> Who makes (not retails others' products) wooden HO crossbucks - either assembled or in kits - with signage appropriate for a U.S. railroad in the transition era, c. 1947-55? I'm not finding much in an Internet search.
> 
> Better still, I'd like to make them myself using scale lumber and decals. I believe I once read an article in MRM or a Kalmbach book on how to make them, but cannot find it now. Any ideas?
> 
> Edited for clarity.


Are you saying that you want them to be actually made of wood? If so, I can't help. If a plastic model is acceptable, look at Tichy Train Group: https://www.tichytraingroup.com/Shop/tabid/91/c/ho_signs/p/8178/Default.aspx

Of course, I can't swear to you that they are the original manufacturers...

Making them yourself wouldn't be that hard. The blades themselves are 4' long and 3-4" wide (although there does not appear to be a width requirement). The lettering on the rear board reads "Rail Road", descending from left to right. The front one says "Crossing" and ascends left to right. The front board crosses between the two words on the rear board.

In the US, the two boards must intersect at right angles, and must be black lettering and outline on a white background.

This being the case, printing it on a home printer might be the best option.


----------



## Empire Builder 76 (Feb 11, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Are you saying that you want them to be actually made of wood? If so, I can't help. If a plastic model is acceptable, look at Tichy Train Group: https://www.tichytraingroup.com/Shop/tabid/91/c/ho_signs/p/8178/Default.aspx
> 
> Of course, I can't swear to you that they are the original manufacturers...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the dimension and design details.


----------

